# New Jersey Seal and License Number



## knd107 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just a FYI for anyone getting their seal from engineerseals.com, add a note in the additional directions for which direction the embosser is facing when you are using it. azstamps.com has a option to specify it.

My company standard drawings are sealed from the right side of the sheet. The standard embosser stamps from the bottom.

I just got it in yesterday and I thought that the die would be able to rotate but its fixed in the insert. I guess I have to buy a new insert since I kinda want to keep the ability to stamp from the bottom.

Also the NJ website lists your license number but it adds in extra characters...? not sure what is going on with this. I have to check with people at my company but I sent the order with the complete numbers on the website.

It 24GE######00, i think my confirmation letter listed my number without the 24 and the last 2 0's. I check one of my co-workers number and its GE##### (GE followed by 5 numbers). i guess they added the extra number in there since he got his license.

So, here's the question:

Did anyone have a problem with listing the entire number from the website or should I now order 2 inserts?


----------



## mevans154 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just passed in Octover 2011 as well. I spoke with Engineerseals.com before I ordered my seal because I had the same question about what numbers to put on the seal. The Engineerseals.com representative told me the seal can be made in the following configurations:

24GE01234500 - The full PE number

GE012345 - The last two zeros can be dropped because everyone's PE number in NJ ends in double zero.

GE01234500 - The 24 can be dropped because everyone's PE number begins with 24.

She said all of the configurations were vaild, but the more digits in the seal number the smaller the font they have to use. I do know that the "GE" letters are required on the seal though.

When I ordered my seal, I ordered it as GE012345. (This is *NOT* my actual PE number by the way!).


----------



## knd107 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was too lazy to called the board earlier but they informed me that you can just used the 5 digit numbers. Exclude the 24GE0 and the ending 00.

So your seal can list just the bolded portion:

GE0*12345*00

They also said that it was fine if you use all the numbers too and the variations that mevans154 stated.

I would think that they would be stricter but i guess not. Right now, i have all of it listed and it reads fine. the font size is similar to the rest of the text in the seal.


----------

